# building a diy canister filter



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

so after couple weeks of procrastinating this project, it finally went underway when i bought an airtight container at a korean supermarket. this diy canister requires one powerhead.
read the captions... hopefully its self explanatory... questions?
http://picasaweb.google.com/neilshieh09/DiyCanisterFilter02?authkey=Gv1sRgCPL2h5y-5YCA-gE#
if that doesn't work then... i guess ill be posting pictures later with more explanations... this is my first time using picasa so...

basic theory (credit to my twin clay):
the powerhead shoots out the water and the intake causes a suction force along with gravity to provide intake water. 
use gorilla glue, and a soldering iron from a dollar store to melt holes.
have fun!


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

I made one pretty much exactly like that about 2 years ago. Looks nice man.

Can we see a picture of it working the aquarium from the front of the aquarium?


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

If i would doing again diy filter i would make intake pipes looking like letter U, without ankles . I think that ankles slow down water a bit.
Whats the output of powerhead and how big aquarium is? Did you measure realistic output?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i would have made lily pipes but i don't have a heat gun and i don't know where to find acrylic tubing 1/2 inch in diameter. i really have no idea what the specs of the powerhead are... i got it from a friend for like 5 bucks and i think he removed it from something else...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> i would have made lily pipes but i don't have a heat gun and i don't know where to find acrylic tubing 1/2 inch in diameter. i really have no idea what the specs of the powerhead are... i got it from a friend for like 5 bucks and i think he removed it from something else...


tap plastic sells them. I know they have a store in fremont its just off 80 at mowry.

If you want I can bend you up some for basicly what it costs me.

look here

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...350-tabs-diy-corner-acrylic-intake-spray.html


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

how much would it cost? its for a standard 20 long tank.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

IIRC its like $20-25 per set shipped. Its been awhile, Its not something I make a habbit of building. There is no money to be made in it. If I actually billed out my time at my going rate you would be able to by several ada lilly pipes. Shipping is actually most of the cost.

I am up for trades if you have some intresting plants or ?????

Hell if you are up this way I'll even be glad to show you how to make them and you will save yourself the shiping.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

well... heres a pictures of the intake and output... my diy spray bar is crappy but it works :whoo: 
and yes, i know they should have been farther apart, but i was originally going to put this filter at the side of my 20 long before i moved it to the back so... until i modify it, its going to be there. plus i get the benefit that my diy co2 bottle is hooked up to my powerhead air intake so its a super efficient co2 reactor


----------

